# Defficency in Low Tech (non co2) Tank



## Rafael Perez (Mar 20, 2009)

I replanted a 20 gallon that I have had for 8 years now. I wanted to try the low maintenance (no water changes, no CO2) method discussed elsewhere on this site. Last week I planted several crypt types, a marble sword, blyxia, a chain sword, corkscrew vals, green temple, java fern, java moss anda few anubias. It has a red flourite substrate that has been there a long time. It has 2 t-5 14 watt lamps (Coralife Freshwater Aqualight) Even though it has only been going a week I started the suggested dosing (1/4 tsp of SeaChem EQ, 1/8 tsp of KNO3 & 1/32 tsp of KH2PO4 per 20 US Gal tank.) I know my water in NYC is very soft. So far I have only dosed once. 

The new leaves of the vallsinaria are short more twisted than the old leaves and the green temple's new leaves look burned and yellow around the edges. Some leaves have even yellowed and died back to the veins. I thought it might be boron as none of the water column supplements have it at the moment.

Could this be some trace missing (like boron) or perhaps something more simple like a calcium deficiency? Should I be adding a trace supplement too (like Flourish Trace or plantex?) I suppose I should get a test kit to test the Ca, but I was hoping this would be an easy aquarium! It is possible too that the t5's might be a little too intense so I raised them a couple of inches.

Thanks!


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

You should include a broad spectrum fertilizer such us Flourish or plantex. You don't need Flourish trace. You only need Flourish Trace if you have fast growing plants and Flourish is not enough to provide the trace elements your plant needs. 

Your soft water might not be provide enough calcium or magnesium. You might want to look at that too if using fertilizer does not solve your problem.


----------



## Rafael Perez (Mar 20, 2009)

I was following the method posted here. http://www.barrreport.com/articles/433-non-co2-methods.html?highlight=low+tech 
I will try adding a broad spectrum fertilizer along with the equilibrium and see how it goes. Since I won't be doing any water changes, I will take it slowly.


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

Here is a variation of the same method http://www.aquaticplantnews.com/apn/non-co2-planted-aquarium/ . For your soft water, you can use seachem equilibrium to add calcium and magnesium in your water and increase hardness. You should target at least 3 dGH.


----------

